# Whats A Super Bowl Ring Dad?



## coldwater diver (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## coldwater diver (Feb 1, 2018)

Sorry I'm from New England.


----------



## botlguy (Feb 2, 2018)

Cute post.
I was an avid Randall Cunningham fan when he was the QB of the Eagles. My family bought me a really, really nice ball cap to wear when I watched him. Now that hat sits WAY up on a shelf in my closet. I hate the NFL now and won't watch the Super Bowl for the first time in it's history. I think it's blasphemy that one of the teams is named Patriots when they kneel during the National Anthem.
Jim S


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 3, 2018)

Cute Kevin.
The Pats are favored but that Eagle defense could give them trouble. As a Packers fan, I was just happy that the Vikings didn't get the home game superbowl after injuring Aaron Rodgers and then beating the Saints on a bizarre missed tackle. Felt bad for Brees on that one.


----------



## coldwater diver (Feb 4, 2018)

"I hate the NFL now and won't watch the Super Bowl for the first time in it's history. I think it's blasphemy that one of the teams is named Patriots when they kneel during the National Anthem."

Botlguy, It was very hard to see the players kneel. I did not watch all season. They chose the wrong way to protest.


----------



## coldwater diver (Feb 4, 2018)

Looks like its time for me to eat some


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 4, 2018)

It was a great game. You couldn't have asked for more from Tom Brady. Pitched for over 500 yards and seemed generally unstoppable the entire game except the one play near the end. Even that wasn't his fault....


----------



## mctaggart67 (Feb 6, 2018)

Tackling was the difference. The Pats' secondary was worse at this than the Eagles' secondary. Atrocious all around. High school safeties do a better technical job.


----------

